# Dihydrogen monoxide



## Me Died Blue (Dec 6, 2005)

http://www.dhmo.org/

This site addresses an interesting chemical compound called dihydrogen monoxide. It is very interesting to read about all the serious dangers and yet widespread uses of this compound. If you are unfamiliar with it, you may wish to initially check out that site's FAQ. _If you already are familiar with it, however, please don't spoil the interesting process of discovering and learning about it for others on the board._


----------



## blhowes (Dec 6, 2005)

Chris,
Thanks for passing along the info. Hopefully, the media will act responsibly when/if they report it. What really caught my attention is that they used it in concentration camps in WWII and now its in the hands of terrorists. I'm not going to panic, but...


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Chris,
> Thanks for passing along the info. Hopefully, the media will act responsibly when/if they report it. What really caught my attention is that they used it in concentration camps in WWII and now its in the hands of terrorists. I'm not going to panic, but...



Yes, this is dangerous stuff. Everyone who has consumed it will die.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> Yes, this is dangerous stuff. Everyone who has consumed it will die.


I followed several links to various pages, but couldn't find anything about cures. Did you find anything along those lines?

[Edited on 12-6-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Richard King (Dec 6, 2005)

I was thinking that something this unstable should be completely controlled by some government agency and then I realized that it already is greatly monitored and every source of it is already watched closely by big brother.
I almost died from this stuff once.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> I almost died from this stuff once.


Wow. Scary stuff. Have the doctors tested to see if there are still traces of it in your system?


----------



## bradofshaw (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## blhowes (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bradofshaw_


My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## bradofshaw (Dec 6, 2005)

Just put two and one together. I am slow.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 6, 2005)

I think your concerns are slightly over rated. Think of this stuff like radiation. A little exposure won't hurt you, but help you. But too much exposure will definitely hurt you, even kill you.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I think your concerns are slightly over rated. Think of this stuff like radiation. A little exposure won't hurt you, but help you. But too much exposure will definitely hurt you, even kill you.


Like I said, I'm not going to panic, but, if the information on the site is accurate, I've been exposed to it through different products I've used, over an extended period of time. Do you know if the effects are cumulative?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 6, 2005)

Only over short periods of time. It's rare but you could ingest so much as to become toxic. The body naturally has a way of getting rid of it safely so long as only a reasonable amount is consumed.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Only over short periods of time. It's rare but you could ingest so much as to become toxic. The body naturally has a way of getting rid of it safely so long as only a reasonable amount is consumed.


Patrick,
Thanks. I'm relieved. ( :bigsmile: )

[Edited on 12-6-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



I often am too :bigsmile:


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 6, 2005)

I just got rid of some..


----------



## Dan.... (Dec 6, 2005)

All this talk about Dihydrogen Monoxide is making me thirsty... I think I'll go for a tall glass of some Hydrogen Hydroxide.

...or maybe some Carbonic Acid -H2CO3 flavored with some High Fructose corn syrup. 

[Edited on 12-6-2005 by Dan....]


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I just got rid of some..



I don't think that's all it was!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 6, 2005)

puddlegum told me this one


----------



## Puddleglum (Dec 7, 2005)

Supposedly some people in California were working to ban this substance after reading this website . . . (according to one of my chem teachers when we were talking about nomenclature).


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 7, 2005)

I fully expect a gaggle of christians to band together and start boycotting Target for selling the stuff during the Holiday (Christmas) Season.

There are rumors that Dihydrogen Monoxide was once converted into wine.

"Patrick,
Thanks. I'm relieved. ( :bigsmile: )"

Bob H., that is precious. LOL.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> There are rumors that Dihydrogen Monoxide was once converted into wine.


Really? I've of course heard of water being turned into wine, but Dihydrogen Monoxide? If so, would you drink it?


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd drink it as quick as a hiccup. You can make wine out of anything! Might even throw some hops in. Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> I'd drink it as quick as a hiccup. You can make wine out of anything! Might even throw some hops in. Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 7, 2005)

Scary stuff! Wonder what Wikipedia has to say about it?


----------



## blhowes (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Scary stuff!


Indeed! As I mentioned, its now in the hands of terrorists. Can you imagine what would happen if they put high concentrations of this stuff into our water supplies??? 

[Edited on 12-7-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not usually one to boycott stuff, but after seeing this disastrous compound... I'm going on a diet!


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> I'm not usually one to boycott stuff, but after seeing this disastrous compound... I'm going on a diet!



You might want to substitute hydrogen hydorxide.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> ...



After doing careful research on the above recommended compound, I have discovered that hydrogen hydroxide is VERY closely related to dihydrogen monoxide, and contains many of the same ingredients. While not immediately apparent, you will suffer the same deadly effects. Due to this troubling fact, I have decided to remain true to the originally stated diet.



[Edited on 1-7-2006 by ~~Susita~~]


----------

